# Question about store canned goods



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe this has already been answered but does a glass bottle of lets say jelly classify as "canned" for 20 yr storage or would the jelly need to be removed and canned again?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

recanning is not a good idea. It's either good after 20 yrs, or it's not


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Jarred goods are usually superior*

Usually, something canned in a jar is superior to cans, except:

1.The jar didn't seal. This can be tested by using a teaspoon and tapping the top of the lid. If you have a few canned jars, you can hear the ones that are not sealed. The sound is higher pitched in a well sealed jar. Also, the top of the lid should be slightly indented. Slightly.

2. Food purchased in cans currently are lined with BPs and they are not good for us. Google that and see what you come up with. I am currently trying to replace my tinned can goods with jarred can goods. That will take me a while.

3. Cans may rust, but jars can break. With jars, however, you can mostly look and see how the food looks inside. In the occassional situation where a jar didn't seal well, or wasn't processed correctly, usually the food will show it. There may be a layer of mold on the top or the whole jar looks gross.

I grew up with grandmothers who did lots of canning from the gardens and lugs of fruit in the summer months. Little of our fruits and vegetables in the non-growing season was purchased. And they would have years with better production than others and there could be more food than was eaten in one year. But another year, the opposite might be true and then we would eat canned food from previous years.


----------

